#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Περιβαλλοντικά >  > > >  >  >  Κουφώματα PVC vs Αλουμινίου vs Ξύλινων

## SMBD

---

----------


## Xάρης

Γιατί δεν βάζουμε στο ερώτημα και τα:

 ξύλινα ξύλινα (μέσα) + αλουμίνιο (έξω)

----------


## Sdimis

Στα κριτήρια νομίζω ότι πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί και η "μέση" τεχνογνωσία των συνεργείων, η οποία βέβαια απέχει από την ιδανική.

----------


## makismarkos

Είναι εύκολο να αντιληφθούμε πόσο χαώδες φαίνεται το φάσμα των επιλογών, που έχει ένας υποψήφιος αγοραστής κουφωμάτων, ο οποίος κτίζει για πρώτη φορά.

Η πληθώρα των σειρών αλουμινίου, οι συντελεστές των τζαμιών, οι τύποι ανοίγματος, τα κουφώματα από PVC, τα ξύλινα κουφώματα, οι βαφές και οι αποχρώσεις όλων αυτών, ο τρόπος εφαρμογής στο κτίσμα, γίνονται παράγοντες προς διερεύνηση, ικανοί να μπερδέψουν ακόμη και αγοραστές με κάποια τεχνική εμπειρία. Σε όλα αυτά έρχεται να προστεθεί και η τακτική των επαγγελματιών του χώρου, να κατηγορούν τα υλικά κατασκευής, που είτε δεν διαθέτουν, είτε σε πολλές περιπτώσεις, δεν γνωρίζουν ούτε τις βασικές προδιαγραφές τους.

Στην πραγματικότητα αυτά που πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να αποφύγουμε, είναι πολύ λιγότερα, σε σύγκριση με αυτά που έχουμε διαθέσιμα επιλέγοντας κουφώματα. Τρείς απλοί κανόνες, αποτελούν το θεμέλιο πριν ιεραρχήσουμε τις παραμέτρους επιλογής.

*-Κανόνας πρώτος: “Οι σωστές λύσεις συνήθως είναι  πάνω από μία”.*
Για παράδειγμα, κάποιος που λατρεύει το ξύλινο κούφωμα, δεν θα απολαύσει  λιγότερο τη διαμονή του σε ένα καλομελετημένο ξενοδοχείο με κουφώματα αλουμινίου, τα οποία καλύπτουν επαρκώς τις ενεργειακές και αρχιτεκτονικές ανάγκες του συγκεκριμένου κτιρίου.

*-Κανόνας δεύτερος: “Όλες οι λύσεις πρέπει να απαντούν στις απαιτήσεις του αγοραστή”.*
Στο προηγούμενο παράδειγμα η λύση του αλουμινίου ήταν πιθανότατα σωστή. Ομως ταυτόχρονα η λύση αυτή θα δέσμευε χωρίς λόγο και για πολύ χρόνο, τον πελάτη που προτιμά το ξύλο σαν υλικό.

*-Κανόνας Τρίτος: “Ξεκινήστε από την απόχρωση”.*
Όσο και αν ακούγεται παράξενο, το να αποσαφηνίσουμε σε ποια απόχρωση θα θέλαμε τα παράθυρα του κτιρίου μας, είναι μια καλή αρχή για να επιλέξουμε το υλικό κατασκευής τους. Αυτό, γιατί κάθε υλικό, έχει το δυνατό του σημείο σε σχέση με τη μέθοδο βαφής του και την αντοχή της τελικής επιφάνειας.  Έτσι μία πολύ μοντέρνα αρχιτεκτονική εφαρμογή δεν θα μπορούσε να υποστηριχθεί από τις δυνατότητες των ξύλινων κουφωμάτων λόγω βαφής. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι τα ξύλινα παράθυρα δεν έχουν πολύ αξιόπιστη τελική επιφάνεια. Αντίστροφα τώρα, η επιλογή ενός καλού κουφώματος αλουμινίου, βαμμένο σε απόχρωση ξύλου, αφήνει πολλά περιθώρια αμφισβήτησης, σε σχέση με την αντοχή του, συκρινόμενο με ένα ξύλινο κούφωμα.

Το παραπάνω κριτήριο είναι τόσο σημαντικό, που μπορεί να μας οδηγήσει ακόμη και σε συνδυασμό υλικών (υαλοστασίου και εξωφύλλου). Αποφασίζοντας λοιπόν υλικό κατασκευής κουφωμάτων με κριτήριο την επιθυμητή απόχρωση και την αντοχή της βαφής του, περνάμε  πιο εύκολα στην επόμενη ομάδα κριτηρίων, τα οποία σχετίζονται με τον τρόπο ανοίγματος και τους μηχανισμούς, το είδος της υάλωσης, τις πιστοποιήσεις της μονάδας παραγωγής και φυσικά το κόστος.

Συμπερασματικά, η ποιότητά του τελικού προϊόντος εξαρτάται από τον συνδυασμό των παραπάνω παραγόντων και όχι αποκλειστικά από το υλικό κατασκευής του. 

Δεν υπάρχουν λοιπόν καλά και κακά υλικά κατασκευής, αλλά υπάρχουν καλά και κακά κουφώματα.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Πολύ καλή ανάλυση.

Να προσθέσω δύο βασικούς παράγοντες:
1) το κόστος απόκτησης που οδηγεί τους περισσότερους στα συνθετικά.
2) το κόστος, όχι μόνο οικονομικό αλλά και ψυχικό θα έλεγα, συντήρησης που αποστρέφει κάποιους από το ξύλινο.

----------

